# D-28 Marquis vs 1941 D-28 Authentic



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have an HD28V that I love a lot and no matter what I do I am not going to get rid of it. However I have the itch to get the ultimate D28. I'd like something that has a bit more bite for lead. I love the HD28V for rhythm and playing alone. I got the D-18GE for leads and standing out more in jams and it works well for that. 
I'd like to get the 1941 D28A but I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to swing the budget that far. I mean I could but it would take away from other things that I'm not prepared to sacrifice. So I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how close I'd get with the D28 Marquis and is it different enough from the HD28V to give me what I'm after?


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

They're fairly similar, I've played a few of the regular Marquis D-28's and HD-28V's ...but only one '41 Authentics ....scary nice!

There are very few differences between the HD-28V and the D-28 Marquis ...
The HD has a 1 11/16" nut width and 2 1/8" @ 12th fret, where the Marquis has 1 3/4" at the nut and 2 1/4" @ the 12th fret (Both have Mod-V necks)
The HD has a Sitka spruce top and braces, where the Marquis has Adirondack Top and braces
The HD has a short saddle, where the Marquis has the Longer vintage through saddle
They both have East Indian Rosewood back and sides, both have Forward Shifted Scalloped X bracing, and are fairly identical other wise (except for a slightly different 'herringbone' inlay top inlay)

Really all you'd be upgrading to is a wider neck, adirondack top and braces (where the money is in the Marquis model, a worthy upgrade IMO), and the saddle differences ...which some would say are important details (especially when looking for the 'ultimate D-28'), but you'll pay an arm and a leg for them!

Good luck!


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

To me, the Adi top is a fairly noticeable difference as far as defining the tone...and I prefer it and recommend it if one is looking for that punch and cut. The '41 D28A also uses torrefied woods for the top and braces and many folks claim to notice a difference. For the cash, I'd prefer to beat the sound out of my axe...but I have noticed a certain warmth in the torrefied woods as apposed to non...but I also think every piece of wood is different so its hard to be overly honest about the opinion of torrefied.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I don't think I could swing the 41 Authentic financially. Also since playing my D-18GE for the past month I've found the I greatly prefer the 1 3/4 nut width and 2 5/16 string spacing. Its a much more comfortable neck than my HD28V. I have found the bigger neck is much easier to play chords and pick cleanly. I'll still never get rid of my HD28V. I like the mellow sound but I would hope that, like my D-18GE the D-28 Marquis would cut better and be louder. The HD28V is a very sweet sounding guitar but not as loud as I like.
Prices for a D-28 Marquis are about $6,200 at L&M. They also have a used one for $5,100. But I can get a brand new one from My Favorite Guitars for hundreds cheaper than L&M's used one.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I don't think I could swing the 41 Authentic financially. Also since playing my D-18GE for the past month I've found the I greatly prefer the 1 3/4 nut width and 2 5/16 string spacing. Its a much more comfortable neck than my HD28V. I have found the bigger neck is much easier to play chords and pick cleanly. I'll still never get rid of my HD28V. I like the mellow sound but I would hope that, like my D-18GE the D-28 Marquis would cut better and be louder. The HD28V is a very sweet sounding guitar but not as loud as I like.
> Prices for a D-28 Marquis are about $6,200 at L&M. They also have a used one for $5,100. But I can get a brand new one from My Favorite Guitars for hundreds cheaper than L&M's used one.


If you feel like a road trip, here's one that has a price too good not to consider IMO...nice looking Adi top too: MARTIN D-28 MARQUIS (2005) Échanges possible | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Geetarz said:


> If you feel like a road trip, here's one that has a price too good not to consider IMO...nice looking Adi top too: MARTIN D-28 MARQUIS (2005) Échanges possible | guitares | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji


Unfortunately too far. I just came back from PEI and I'm going to Timmins next weekend. So not likely I'd be able to find the time. Too bad cause I would seriously consider at that price.
Makes me wonder why he's selling so cheap. I've seen HD28V's on Kijiji going for $3,000 -$3,500. I've seen a couple standard D-18's going for the price of that Marquis.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Unfortunately too far. I just came back from PEI and I'm going to Timmins next weekend. So not likely I'd be able to find the time. Too bad cause I would seriously consider at that price.
> Makes me wonder why he's selling so cheap. I've seen HD28V's on Kijiji going for $3,000 -$3,500. I've seen a couple standard D-18's going for the price of that Marquis.


I was a little shocked to see the asking price myself...if I wasn't set in the dread department, I'd consider the trip myself. Its somewhat older so I wouldn't be surprised to see some wear and tear here and there but no breaks/cracks or repairs mentioned. The photos aren't great so it's hard to tell...I do like the look of the Adi though...someone may just get lucky with that one...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Now I've been told that there are some HD28V's with Adirondack tops and Madagascar back and sides with 1.75 nut coming in to MFG
I inquired on how much extra cost it was for madi on the D-28 Marquis and was told those Custom HD28V's were coming in a few months. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Now I've been told that there are some HD28V's with Adirondack tops and Madagascar back and sides with 1.75 nut coming in to MFG
> I inquired on how much extra cost it was for madi on the D-28 Marquis and was told those Custom HD28V's were coming in a few months. Decisions, decisions.


So the difference is the torrefied top & braces and the hide glue construction?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Geetarz said:


> So the difference is the torrefied top & braces and the hide glue construction?


Neither the Adi\Madi HD28V or the D-28 Marquis have torrified tops or hide glue. That would be the authentics. I'd like to go authentic but I know I couldn't swing that in the budget. I'm still thinking I'll go for the Marquis.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Neither the Adi\Madi HD28V or the D-28 Marquis have torrified tops or hide glue. That would be the authentics. I'd like to go authentic but I know I couldn't swing that in the budget. I'm still thinking I'll go for the Marquis.


The difference between this special order HD28V w/ the Adi/MadRW and the Authentic '41 I mean. The torrefied and hide glue..and I guess the 1-11/16" nut? It'll be interesting to see what those appointments are valued at...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

to the OP-I do not think you will be happy until you go vintage-yes they are expensive but may have the tone you want.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> to the OP-I do not think you will be happy until you go vintage-yes they are expensive but may have the tone you want.


I've tried out several D-28's from the 50's and 60's and it was not what I was looking for. Most were not much better than the HD28V I have. They were lots of money. To get what I'm looking for (adi top prewar bracing etc) in a vintage you'd have to go back to 40's and then the price is completely unafordable. Least expensive way to get the prewar exact specs is an authentic and I am thinking about it. If I did decide to go that way I'll have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

Well those MFG Customs might be right up your road, and seeing they're a Custom Martin you'll pay a premium but it will most likely hold it's value quite well for resale.
So essentially you're looking for a 1 3/4" nut with tone and volume above a HD-28V? That's a tough bill to fill with a particular model, meaning there are a ton of great HD-28V, and just as many great D-28 Marquis' ...I think you'll just have to keep an eye out, and play a lot of them to find the right Custom/Marquis/etc... that will fill that void.

I realise you love your HD-28V and don't want to get rid of it (I'd say the same of my 70's HD-28, but I'm content with my dreads _at the moment_). But, if you did decided to sell the HD-28V and put the money towards a D-28A, you'd be almost half way there. Plus HD-28V's are in pretty high demand, and you wouldn't have too much trouble selling it.
I assume you'd sell the HD-28V before you sold the D-18GE, because you'd be buying another D-28 but either way one of those guitars would be a nice chunk of cash towards the ultimate new D-28 .... plus, c'mon three dreads is a_ little_ excessive


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Have you looked at other makers? If I was searching for a high quality dread I would want to take as many Bourgeois, Collings, Santa Cruz, Proulx... as I could find for a spin.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Have you looked at other makers? If I was searching for a high quality dread I would want to take as many Bourgeois, Collings, Santa Cruz, Proulx... as I could find for a spin.


Collings and Santa Cruz are the makers that I have looked at the most. I've played a couple Bourgeois but not for any length of time that would have given me an idea. The Santa Cruz that I've played have completely underwhelmed me. 
Collings however have a lot of good points. I think Collings would have to be the most comfortable necks I've ever layed hands on. Of course as many have said the fit and finish are spectacular. However where they lose me is the tone. I've played probably about 6 or 7 of their dreads (D2H and D1) as well as a couple of smaller body. The dreads were nice on the top end probably clearer then the Martin sitka tops that I've played and owned. But it wasn't even close on the bottom end. I like that big growl bottom end that the Martins are known for. I would really love to try a D2HA. If I'm ever in the market for a small body mahogany though there was one I tried at Folkway that, I would have loved to take home.
I'm on holidays again next week and as I just got back from PEI a couple weeks ago, I won't be going away on this holiday. So I was thinking of taking a trip up to the 12th fret as they have a number of guitars I'd love to try first hand.
The ones I saw were 1937 D-28 Authentic, D-28 Marquis and a 2011 Collings CW Indian A. According to their website they don't have much in the way of new Collings dreads. They have a couple Bourgeois dreads but their slope D's which I have no interest in. But I may try one any way. 
The 12th fret is a bit of a drive for me (and I hate driving the GTA) and from what I understand has no parking which is a pain, which is why I haven't got up there as of yet. That and I hear so much how they don't treat customers great. 
But since I'll be up there does anyone have any recommendations of other music stores worth visiting not too far from that area?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I visited the 12th Fret today and it was a pleasant experience. Unfortunately they didn't have all the guitars that I wanted to try. I was going down to check out a D-28 Authentic both the 41 and 37, the D-28 Marquis and the Collings CW Indian A. I knew the Collings had been sold before hand but found out when I got there that the Marquis had also just been sold. As well the 37 authentic was never there as I was mistakenly told. 
So it was just the D-28 A41 and my 7 year old HD28V that I brought. Even though the HD28V and 41A are completely different I compared them for their distinctive tonal qualities. I was actually dissapointed by the 41A that retails there for over 9k. I expected it to completely blow my HD28V out of the water regardless of the differences. Instead what I come to find is that my HD28V is a better guitar than I thought. Its clearly the best Martin I've owned but I would have thought the Authentic series would be in a league of its own. 
The differences such as the 41's lack of bass compared to my HD28V are expected due to the different bracing design. As well the 41A clearly superior on the treble string and over all clarity due to the rear positioned bracing as well as adi top and bracing. My D-18GE is every bit as good as the authentic when it comes to clarity due to the same features. I would not expect my HD28V to excel there as its more of a smoky, mellow tone. 
When it came to over all volume the the HD28V and 41A were tied. But then we're comparing a brand new adi top to a 7 year old sitka top. However I thought the VTS topped authentic was supposed to address some of that initial openness. Although they were somewhat the same volume I could tell the Authentic would cut through much better due to its clarity and bite on the top end. Some would say the Authentic would sound more balanced but I prefer bottom heavy acoustics and it just sounds a bit anemic to me. Most likely the 37A would serve my ears better. As for how well the ring and sustain of the guitar was I'd have to say just about even. I tested the ring and sustain for at least 15 minutes. The authentic might have edged the HD28V here but just slightly.
It was strange but I'd pick up the HD28V after playing the Authentic and think "oh that sounds better", then I'd pick up the Authentic and think "wow maybe that sounds better". Then I realized they were both great sounding guitars just very different. Its not what I was expecting as I thought the Authentic would make the HD28V sound like a toy based on the hype. Of the 2 though I prefer the Bassier sound but I think it would be perfect if I have the treble clarity of the Authentic. I'll most likely find that in either the 37A or D-28 Marquis as they are both forward shifted bracing.
Another thing that surprised me is that I hated the neck on the Authentic. Its smaller than my HD28 (I like bigger necks) and other than the fact that its a V its reminiscent of the standard series low profile. A year and a half ago when I tried out a D-18 39A the neck was big and full. As well I expected the Authentic to be lighter than my HD28V but they weighed about the same. 
The overall tone of the D-28 Authentic is very present and forward sounding. More in your face while the HD28V is less aggressive. Comparing this aspect it was like the authentic sound was up close and personal and the HD28V sounded more distant. If that is what you're looking for then I can see why you'd say one is better than the other. But to me I do want that more present tone but I wouldn't say its better than the HD28V. I love the HD28V for guitar session while alone or late at night. Its a very soothing tone and the guitar has lots of complex overtones and richness. I would say that the HD28V is very rich and full sounding and the Authentic is not. Even the sales guy thought my HD28V was a great sounding guitar compared to the Authentic.
12th fret will be having a Marquis coming in a couple weeks but not a 37A. I sure would hate to make a decision with out playing both. I think if both the 37A and Marquis gave me what I want I'd pick the Marquis unless the 37A somehow blew it out of the water. Subtle differences I don't think are going to be worth the almost 3K in price difference. But I think I'd like to hear them both because, who knows, it may end up being worth it to me.
I'd like to also mention how impressed I was with the 12th Fret. I've heard so many bad things about the staff and I have to say I was treated very well. The sales guy Brian was very attentive to me. He even brought a couple other rosewood dreads for me to try. A Huss and Dalton and a Froggy Bottom.


----------

